# Swedish: Sveriges RehabCenter AB Violen



## risingmoon

Buena noche. Este hilo se deriva de uno previo (véase: Swedish: Hur sjuk blir man av kränkande särbehandling i arbetslivet?). Es el nombre de un centro de rehabilitación o algo similar. Como ya indiqué, se encuentra en el título de un texto (de 1995, por cierto):

_Hur sjuk blir man av kränkande särbehandling i arbetslivet? Diagnos-statistik över posttraumatisk stress belastning (PTSD) från de första 64 patienterna hos Sveriges RehabCenter AB Violen_

No sé cómo traducirlo. Como puede apreciarse en el hilo previo, de momento lo he dejado sólo como "(...) en el RehabCenter AB, en Violen, Suecia". ¿Cuál es la traducción correcta?, ¿qué significa o significaba "AB"? Gracias adelantadas por el apoyo.


----------



## Määränpää

_AB_ = _aktiebolag_ = S.A.

_Violen_ significa "El Pensamiento" (una flor), no es una ciudad.

El nombre de la sociedad que dirigía el centro era "Sveriges RehabCenter Aktiebolag Violen".


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por tus valiosas aclaraciones Määränpää. Lamento que mis limitaciones no me ayuden mucho a lograr el resultado. Permíteme, por favor, insistir: necesito la traducción completa al español, si ello es posible. S.A. en español significa "Sociedad Anónima"; por otra parte, ya verifiqué el nombre de la planta. A la luz de lo que señalas, supongo que podría ser algo como esto:

Centro de Rehabilitación Sueco S.A. "El Pensamiento" - ¿me acerco?

Y si no tienes inconveniente ¿en cuál ciudad estaba ubicado el centro?, ¿Karlskrona quizá?


----------



## Segorian

Barging in without any Spanish, I can confirm that Sveriges Rehabcenter AB Violen was a privately run clinic that operated in Karlskrona. Having opened in 1994, it was already being wound up in September 1995. According to a newspaper article published a few months after the clinic began operations, three out of a group of eight employees accused Dr Leymann of abusive behaviour.

A full translation of the company's name in English could be: “Rehab Center of Sweden Ltd ‘The Viola’”, where ‘Viola’ refers to violas or violets generally (not necessarily the pansy).


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por tu aportación e información adicional, Segorian. Con base en tu propuesta en inglés, la traducción al español podría ser:

- Centro de Rehabilitación de Suecia, S.A. "Las Violetas"

¿Correcto? Espero sus comentarios, muchas gracias.


----------



## Segorian

risingmoon said:


> - Centro de Rehabilitación de Suecia, S.A. "Las Violetas"



My mistake. I wrote “refers to violas or violets generally”, which is true, but_ violen_ is the singular form: ‘the violet’. So, ‘La Violeta’, I guess. Seems correct otherwise.

It is perhaps worth mentioning that naming schools, care homes, clinics etc. after flowers is extremely common in Sweden (more so than in other countries that I have lived in, at least). Examples include ‘förskolan Blåklockan’, sjukhemmet Fyrklövern’, ‘gruppbostaden Näckrosen’, ‘vårdboendet Astern’, and also company names such as ‘Assistans AB Blåsippan’.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias, nuevamente, por tu aportación e información adicional (¡claro que vale la pena!, para mí son auténtico valor agregado ), Segorian, es un verdadero gusto leerte. Bueno, entonces queda así:

- Centro de Rehabilitación de Suecia, S.A. "La Violeta"

Por cierto, entiendo que "el pensamiento" y la "violeta" forman parte de la amplia familia de "las violetas", así que por este lado no creo que haya problema con decir "la violeta".

Hilo concluido . Gracias nuevamente, Määränpää y Segorian .


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Sólo una nota adicional; la colocación natural de S.A. en castellano sería al final. Pej.

_Centro de Rehabilitación Sueco "El Pensamiento" [La Violeta / Violen] S.A. 
[o bien "El Pensamiento", Centro de Rehabilitación Sueco S.A.]_

(aunque tendería a no traducir el nombre particular de la clínica, entiendo que en este caso, y dadas las circunstancias que menciona Segorian, dejar "Violen" en castellano no parece la mejor opción )
¡Saludos!


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por la observación Chema, tomo nota. Hasta pronto.


----------

